# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  sau khi cài win không vô được game

## quynhvunb

sau khi em cài lại win thì em kô vô được game nào nữa trước kia khi chưa cài lại vẫn vào dược ai biết cách khắc phục chỉ em với

----------


## huahien

> sau khi em cài lại win thì em kô vô được game nào nữa trước kia khi chưa cài lại vẫn vào dược ai biết cách khắc phục chỉ em với


cụ thể là games gì bạn, và nó có thông báo gì ko???
bạn phải nói rõ mọi người mới giúp đc chứ

----------


## hungcnx1989

cái này là do virus bạn ơi, máy tôi ngày trước cũng bị thế mà, bạn chịu khó diệt virus đi nhá. còn nếu diệt virus mà không được nữa thì remove và chịu khó coppy lại nhá. goodluck!

----------


## vanphongchothuequan1

> cụ thể là games gì bạn, và nó có thông báo gì ko???
> bạn phải nói rõ mọi người mới giúp đc chứ


 tất cả các game luôn không chỉ riêng 1 game nào cả bạn có biết cách khắc phục thì chỉ mình với

----------


## phluant

bạn cài win lại vậy bạn cài driver chưa ???
chưa cài thì k vô game đc là phải [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## aaronmax

> bạn cài win lại vậy bạn cài driver chưa ???
> chưa cài thì k vô game đc là phải [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


nếu cài driver thì mình cần phải cài driver gì ban chỉ mình đi mình chua cài driver nào hết cả

----------


## Mai Chi

> vậy có thông báo gì ko??????, lần đầu mình thấy cái này, bạn nói thật rõ xem nào, bạn co anh em ít thông tin quá nên ko biết đc là do cái gì cả


mỗi game nó thông báo 1 cái bảng khác nhau em cung cha bít là do đâu nữa nói chung là vo game xong nó vẫn update bình thường nhưng khi vào trong game chua kịp đến phấn gõ id và pass thì nó lại hiện lên bảng thông báo gì đóa click vào ok thì nó lại văng ra màn hình desk luôn

----------


## anhnt

> do có thể thiếu driver sound card & vga, hai cái này quan trọng nhất.


nếu ko có driver thì mình nghĩ vânx vào đc games chứ, nhưng ko có tiếng thôi,

----------


## longcheng

mất thì bạn có thể lên google search driver để tải về [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## iseovip1

> mất cái đĩa dó roii62 giờ muốn mua lại thì mua đĩa nào vậy


ko mua đc đâu bạn ah, bạn vào đây tải phần mềm này về mà cài driver nha
http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=37828
hoặc 
http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=10816&highlight=driver+scaner
tải về rồi cài đặt mà quét driver nha, sau đó tải mà cài đặt

----------


## tapcuoinet

> tất cả các game luôn không chỉ riêng 1 game nào cả bạn có biết cách khắc phục thì chỉ mình với


vậy có thông báo gì ko??????, lần đầu mình thấy cái này, bạn nói thật rõ xem nào, bạn co anh em ít thông tin quá nên ko biết đc là do cái gì cả

----------


## maihienland

> nếu cài driver thì mình cần phải cài driver gì ban chỉ mình đi mình chua cài driver nào hết cả


với driver thì bạn chỉ cần thả đĩa driver vào và cài thôi.nguyên nhân 100% là do bạn chưa cài driver vig thế game không chơi dc là điều tất nhiên
sau khi cài lại driver thì mọi thứ sẽ chơi dc hết game!

----------


## blackhat.teamseo

khi mua máy có cái đĩa đấy, cứ nhét vào cài bt --> [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## skyeye

do có thể thiếu driver sound card & vga, hai cái này quan trọng nhất.

----------


## haudinhads

> khi mua máy có cái đĩa đấy, cứ nhét vào cài bt --> [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


mất cái đĩa dó roii62 giờ muốn mua lại thì mua đĩa nào vậy

----------

